# job and school



## sofia m (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi
I am in Frankfurt and looking for job and school to learn German.I am from Greece so I tried to find a job at Greek restaurants because i dont know the language but its not what i want.i went at arbeitsamt to ask for informations but they didn t know english so i couldn t do anything. Where i could go to find someone to help me for informations??the language is a problem..
Thanks !


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Trouble is you are limited without speaking German and not just in Frankfurt. I am surprised that they didn't speak English at the arbeitsamt because they will probably have more 'auslanders' looking for jobs in Frankfurt than most other places. They probably did but have probably made a rule to only speak German. Last year a frustrated African woman was shot dead by police because she pulled out a knife and threatened the staff there. Guess they have to put up with a lot of XXXX!
All I can recommend is take any job you can get and enrol at the VHS (local education) for intensive German lessons. A lot of people were in the same situation as you when they arrived here and most have survived and gone on to enjoy working and living here.


----------

